# What a bizarre world



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

What a bizarre world. The other day we had freezing rain in the morning and in the afternoon there was a butterfly fluttering around in the garden and the same evening there was a frog hopping around on the patio, now tonight we've had a hedgehog wandering around the garden. I thought all these creatures were supposed to be in hibernation this time of year.


----------



## autocampers (Dec 17, 2012)

world is changing....


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Oh Dear! This does not bode well for these lovely creatures. They will get hammered with the predicted Artic winds sweep down even affecting brass monkeys never mind a butterfly.

I will restock on dicky bird food tomorrow. Loads of fat balls (not mine  despite requests), nuts and seeds.

My favourite dicky bird at the moment is the wood pecker.

Wood Pecker? No one knows.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Oh Dear! This does not bode well for these lovely creatures. They will get hammered with the predicted Artic winds sweep down even affecting brass monkeys never mind a butterfly.
> 
> I will restock on dicky bird food tomorrow. Loads of fat balls (not mine  despite requests), nuts and seeds.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Is that a Wood Pigeon?. No it's a real one :wink:

ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I found a tick on my Collie yesterday


----------

